# asterix &amp; obelix xxl module 50279



## Thomson18 (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo leute ich habe mir die tage asterix & obelix xxl gekauf und habe es auch installiert.
Jetzt kommt aber eine Fehlermeldung wenn ich das spiel starte und zwar:
"an installation error occured: Module 50279"
Ich habe gegooglet und nichts gefunden und ich habe das spiel schon 6 mal neu installiert.
haben windows 7 64bit
hoffe könnt mir helfen
grüße


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2013)

Gibt es für das Spiel nen Patch? Sind alle Deine Treiber aktuell? Was für ne Hardware hast Du denn?

Falls das Spiel älter ist: versuch mal nen Kompatibilitätsmodus aus (Google mal danach, wenn Du nicht weißt, wie man das macht)


----------



## Eol_Ruin (26. Februar 2013)

Bei Wikipedia zu dem Spielt steht das es "bekannte Probleme mit Windows Vista & 7" gibt.
Asterix & Obelix XXL – Wikipedia

Wenns im oben erwäähnten Kompatibilitätsmodus nicht geht dann bleibt dir nur WinXp zu imnstallieren oder zu schauen ob das Game in einer VM (Virtuellen Maschine) läuft.


----------



## Thomson18 (26. Februar 2013)

im kompatibilitätsmodus funktioniert es nicht und mit einer virtuellen maschine läft es auch nicht gibt es irgend eine andere möglichkeit ?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2013)

vermutlich leider nein. Das ist auch kein sehr bekanntes Spiel, da hat es sich sicher auch kaum gelohnt, updates rauszubringen...


----------

